# Which breed ??



## Neil (Aug 30, 2010)

I got this male some 3 years back and thought it was a golden greek ... 
But noe m really confused about his breed... 
And idea which breed it can be ??


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2010)

A plastron picture would confirm it  But it looks like you have an Indian Star tortoise, _Geochelone elegans_.

Danny


----------



## Neil (Aug 30, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> A plastron picture would confirm it  But it looks like you have an Indian Star tortoise, _Geochelone elegans_.
> 
> Danny



hey Danny !
I though that option too...But i have a star too but he doesn't look anywhere similar to this one... ... moreover my star's growth is way to faster compared to this ..  .. Added the plastron pic .. what say now ??


----------



## JourneyTort (Aug 30, 2010)

Neil said:


> egyptiandan said:
> 
> 
> > A plastron picture would confirm it  But it looks like you have an Indian Star tortoise, _Geochelone elegans_.
> ...



I am bumping this up as I am also curious. I don't see a star in this but when I looked at the pics it looked familiar. If you don't look at the colour and shape of the shell it does resemble a star but to me the shell is not right, the shape to me looking down from the top is not round enough. Please keep in mind I am fairly new to stars and I have only ever seen the 2 I have in person.

Thanks,


----------



## Neal (Aug 30, 2010)

I would say a very old Indian star tortoise.


----------



## JourneyTort (Aug 30, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> I would say a very old Indian star tortoise.



Wow, you learn something new everyday!! I thought it looked familiar but just didn't think the shape of the shell was right. Maybe because my two are still young.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2010)

Neal is right it is a very old male Indian star tortoise. Older animals can get very washed out pattern wise. He's probably between 50 and 75 years old. 

Danny


----------



## Kristina (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a little piece of information, tortoises have species, not breeds  Dogs have breeds, such as Labrador and Chihuahua, but they all have the same species name, Canis lupus familiaris. Tortoises are separate species. A Russian is a Testudo horsfieldii, and a Redfoot is a Geochelone carbonaria. See the difference?


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Neal is right it is a very old male Indian star tortoise. Older animals can get very washed out pattern wise. He's probably between 50 and 75 years old.
> 
> Danny



Whoa! u mean i own a 50-75 yrs old tort ??  ...

last year when i took him to a vet he said hes 3-4 yrs old... 

i so wish that this 50-75 yrz old estimation comes true 

and there are like old Indian star and new Indian star too ???  ... i got n Indian star also but his shell shape and patterns is like totally the opposite of this guy ...  ... + this Guy growth has also stopped from quite some time now ...


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2010)

50 - 75 years is an estimation, but is very likely. It takes a LONG time for the shell to become that worn out and faded, even for tortoises in the wild. There was another post on here about this tortoise that said you had him for 3 years, so unless you got him as a hatchling it is older than what your vet has told you. 

There are old and young Indian star tortoises just like there are old and young people...they're not different species or anything.

You are in Indian correct? He is definatley a star tortoise, growth on any tortoise will slow down or even stop with age.


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> 50 - 75 years is an estimation, but is very likely. It takes a LONG time for the shell to become that worn out and faded, even for tortoises in the wild. There was another post on here about this tortoise that said you had him for 3 years, so unless you got him as a hatchling it is older than what your vet has told you.
> 
> There are old and young Indian star tortoises just like there are old and young people...they're not different species or anything.
> 
> You are in Indian correct? He is definatley a star tortoise, growth on any tortoise will slow down or even stop with age.



Yeah I am from India......n yeah maybe d vet was wrong !...we don't have an Expert tortoise vet here in India .... so what do u think how long do they live ??? And there was a small blood clot on his leg a couple of days back.. have added the pic too... any idea what could have gotten him that ??? and any permanent remedy for the same ??


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2010)

Neil said:


> And there was a small blood clot on his leg a couple of days back.. have added the pic too... any idea what could have gotten him that ??? and any permanent remedy for the same ??



Someone posted your picture on another thread. If you scroll down you can read what I had to say about what I thought caused this injury:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-what-is-this--18293?pid=162122#pid162122


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > And there was a small blood clot on his leg a couple of days back.. have added the pic too... any idea what could have gotten him that ??? and any permanent remedy for the same ??
> ...



Thanks for the reply... ! Can u please evn help me out with a specific ointment name so that i can get it asap??


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2010)

Neil said:


> Neal Butler said:
> 
> 
> > 50 - 75 years is an estimation, but is very likely. It takes a LONG time for the shell to become that worn out and faded, even for tortoises in the wild. There was another post on here about this tortoise that said you had him for 3 years, so unless you got him as a hatchling it is older than what your vet has told you.
> ...



Well, if you provide him with good husbandry, and considering you live where they are found naturally the tortoise MAY end up living until it's 100! But there's no way to tell for sure how old it is so who knows how much longer he will live. Just like humans, the immune system of tortoises will deteriorate with age making it more susceptible to disease. 

Yvonnes suggestions on the other thread were great! Let us know how he does and be sure to post more pictures, we don't get to see specimens that old very often.


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 31, 2010)

I want to add my two cents about the age. It appears and Im basing this off the scar that runs the front of the carapace that indeed it is a older tortoise, that scar may also have alot to do with the shape of the shell. IMO


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Just a little piece of information, tortoises have species, not breeds  Dogs have breeds, such as Labrador and Chihuahua, but they all have the same species name, Canis lupus familiaris. Tortoises are separate species. A Russian is a Testudo horsfieldii, and a Redfoot is a Geochelone carbonaria. See the difference?



Thank you for saying that. When I say that it gets blown all out of proportion...


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Neal Butler said:
> ...



Surely will be updating you guys with his activities ..  .. I am building a new indoor Enclosure for him today.. will post the pics soon.. .. 

And if at all hes an old star tortoise , isn't his size way to smaller compared to a completely grown adult star ??


----------



## Neal (Aug 31, 2010)

He does appear small...even though there was nothing to compare him to. Again, just like people, tortoises vary in size. I have a 6 year old Indian star who is 2 inches smaller than my other 5 year old male. 

Also, female Indian stars are larger than males. Maybe your other star is a female?


----------



## Neil (Aug 31, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> He does appear small...even though there was nothing to compare him to. Again, just like people, tortoises vary in size. I have a 6 year old Indian star who is 2 inches smaller than my other 5 year old male.



Yeah that's what exactly confused me actually ...  .. i have and Indian star who is like 5 years old but is 4 inches bigger compared to this old son .. :shy:


----------



## Neil (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Sorry couldn't reply all these time, my net was screwed big time! But then Got a great news to share with you all... The old Chap is perfectly fine now and his injury seems to have vanished totally.. .. Hes Active as always and enjoying his new enclosure which i finished building for him last week.. Would upload and update the Pics of him and his new home soon.. 

Thanks again the support and help..


----------

